# GRCA WC/WCX free DVD



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got my copy of the GRCA DVD, "Working Certificate and Working Certificate Excellent, Get Your PAWS Wet" yesterday.
It's excellent for newbies like me!!
If you are a GRCA member, you can request a free copy from the field committee at www.grca.org.
Enjoy!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I sent an email to Ann Strathern on May 3rd and never received a reply. How long did it take for them to respond to you? I thought they were out and that is why I didn't receive a reply.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I emailed Ann again and the two members of the WC/WCX committee listed on the GRCA website. Turns out that Ann may have a spam blocker working overtime since she got another email from someone saying they had not heard from her about the DVD.

She was more than happy to send me a copy pronto. 1000 DVD's were ordered and she emailed me that 260 had been sent out so far. It was very informative--gave a very good overview as to what to expect at a WC/WCX and what is expected of the dogs.

Now, for the training!


----------

